# Was ist das für eine Problem?



## Tmbiz (8 August 2017)

Guten Morgen alle mit einander. Ich habe hier eine Ablauf Steuerung in AWL und eine 1512 Siemens SPS. Ich habe das Gesamte Projekt übertragen und auf die SPS geladen. Wenn ich nun auf beobachten gehe, kommt die Aussage 

"Die festgelegte Aufrufumgebung ist aufgrund von nachträglich durchgeführten Programmänderungen im Baustein 'Logik Foerderung' ungültig. Setzen Sie die Anrufumgebung erneut." 

Der Fehler kommt, wenn ich FB33 beobachten möchte. Der FB33 wird in LogikFoerderung FB12 aufgerufen. 

Was kann das sein? Ich arbeite mit TIA 14


----------



## Münchnerjunge (8 August 2017)

Baustein im Editor schließen und erneut öffnen, dann sollte es wieder gehen. Das kommt, wenn du Änderungen durchgeführt und neu übersetzt hast, der Baustein aber noch im Hintergrund beobachtet wurde.


----------



## Tmbiz (8 August 2017)

Ah ok. Jetzt geht es.  Vielen Dank.


----------



## maxder2te (8 August 2017)

Der Fehler tritt dann auf, wenn du den FB33 aus dem FB12 heraus geöffnet hast mit "Öffnen und Beobachten". Dabei setzt TIA die Aufrufumgebung implizit mit. Da ein FC oder FB ja theoretisch mehrmals aufgerufen werden kann, wird die Aufrufumgebung genutzt, um gezielt einen spezifischen Aufruf zu beobachten.
Du kannst entweder so vorgehen wie Münchnerjunge geschrieben hat oder die Aufrufumgebung manuell neu setzen.


----------

